# Moving to NYC for overhire work



## hammerhead (Jul 18, 2013)

I am currently debating leaving a salaried production position in Boston to move to NYC in search of overhire work. I have a background in sound engineering and performing arts production (stage management, basic lighting programming/construction). I'm looking to move further into theater production in order to broaden my skillsets. Looking mostly to be a stage hand, would continue to do sound again if required - but pretty much wanting to beef up my production skills/work more hands-on than i do now and make myself more valuable in a theater. 

Trouble is - I'm not sure how to do it. Where can I go to look for NYC overhire openings? Everyone says contacts, contacts, contacts - but at the moment, because I want to move to a new city - I don't have many.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## josh88 (Jul 18, 2013)

That sounds like a risky endeavor when you're leaving a salary and presumably benefits? If you want to do it more power to ya, but make sure you've got enough money banked to live on for awhile, It will be pretty expensive getting yourself set up in a new city and even in NYC where there's a lot of work going on, jobs may still be spotty and inconsistent until you start to know the right people. You've at least got some experience but you're still trying to break into a new area where you're going to have to work your way up and prove to people who don't know you that you know what you're doing so you'll be back at the bottom rung. Have a nice cushion of money and be prepared to do other work until you can support yourself with constant theatre gigs. 

Ask anybody you've worked with if they have any contacts they would share, New england has a lot of people who've done a show in the city or worked on a run or something that you may have some friends or past employers who can recommend you or give you some names.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 22, 2013)

If you live in Boston you must have a few friends down in the city...

Then again all the people who told me they'd have gigs for me when I got here were nowhere to be found once I got in town...


----------



## crgranner (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck!!You have more courage than I do! haha


----------

